# Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2012)

Heute habe ich gesehen, dass die __ Moderlieschen-Babys schon ca. 1 cm groß sind!
Welche Freude! Allerdings habe ich sehr viele __ Rückenschwimmer im Teich - können diese den Babys gefährlich werden? Und die eigenen Eltern? :?
Ich hoffe, dass es doch einige schaffen, erwachsen zu werden!


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Hi!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!   wenn alle unsre Lieserln erwachsen werden würden hätten wir ne schöne Suppe hier ;-)  aber da es soo viele sind werden immer einige überleben...


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Danke! Ja, das hoffe ich auch, dass nicht alle durchkommen, ist schon klar, aber ein paar könnten es schon sein, denn eins von den 24 eingesetzten Lieschen hat ja leider schon das Zeitliche gesegnet vor ein paar Tagen.
Ansonsten kann man natürlich nicht nachzählen, wieviele da jetzt drin sind, der Teich ist ja zu groß und in dem Pflanzengewusel sieht man ohnehin nichts .


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

also eingesetzt hab ich 21, mittlerweile sind es trotz  ( noch) fehlendem Uferbewuchs Hunderte....


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Na, dann hab ich ja Hoffnung!


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Hallo zusammen,
wie lange dauert es eigendlich, bis Moderlieschen so groß sind, dass man sie im Teich entdecken kann?
Meine Lieschen habe ich vor ungef. sechs Wochen bekommen und sie haben sofort angefangen zu laichen. D.h., die ersten Jundfische müssten jetzt so ungef. 4 Wochen alt sein. Gesehen habe ich allerdings noch keinen.
Wie schnell wachsen die denn...sofern sie nicht aufgefressen werden

petra


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Petra, ich habe meine ein wenig länger im Teich, vielleicht jetzt 6 Wochen, und meine Babys sind jetzt knapp 1 cm groß, also man kann sie ganz deutlich erkennen. Die Lieschen haben auch direkt nach dem Einsetzen in den Teich mit Laichen begonnen. Ob das nun die erste Brut ist oder nicht, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber ich denke schon. Nach vier Wochen sind sie vielleicht noch nicht so gut zu erkennen, es sei denn, das Licht auf dem Teich ist günstig und sie sind in der Flachwasserzone, wie bei mir jetzt, da kann man sie gut gegen den Untergrund erkennen.


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig zugefüttert, die Babys wachsen recht schnell, sind schon bald 2 cm groß und schon als Fische zu erkennen oki. Ungefähr 20 konnte ich  so auf einen Blick sehen. Ich denke, sie haben die gefährlichste Zeit überstanden und werden jetzt schöne erwachsene Moderlieschen! Freude pur!


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Hab gerade mal wieder ein wenig gefüttert ... jetzt habe ich schon wesentlich mehr Mini-Lieschen gesehen, ganz verschiedene Größen, von Minimini bis fast schon groß ...
Das scheint also gut zu finktionieren und ich brauche sie nicht separat aufzuziehen.


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Hier kann man die unterschiedlichen Entwicklungsstadien gut sehen - oben links ein erwachsenes Lieschen.


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Hallo,
wie der Zufall es so will: gestern habe ich den ersten Jungfischschwarm gesichtet.

petra


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen-Babys gesichtet*

Petra, das ist ja toll! Du wirst sicher genauso viel Freude an Kleinen haben wie ich!


----------

